# Keep root and update to JB



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

Here is a quick rundown on how to keep root and manually update to JB.

Download zip from XDA 
http://d-h.st/vCW

Move zip to sd card.

Make sure Superuser binary is updated to 3.1.1
Use VooDoo root keeper and back up root.
If using Safestrap, open Safestrap and Uninstall Recovery.
Power off device.
Power on in Android Recovery
Volume down to Recovery volume up to select.
When you see Android "!" Press volume up and down at the same time.
Now volume down to clear cache, power to select.
Volume down to install update from sd card power to select. 
Volume down to zip file, power to select
Let it do its thing. (8 min)
Then select reboot.
After reboot go back into VooDoo and reinstall root.
You should now have rooted JB.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

